# Honda GX a Deeper Shade of Green than Toyota Prius



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

According to the U.S. Department of Energy, the burning of natural gas emits 117,000 pounds per billion (ppb) BTUs of carbon dioxide as compared to gasoline's 164,000. Its 92 ppb of nitrogen oxide emissions are considerably lower than gasoline's 448, and its mere one ppb of sulfur dioxide emissions is dwarfed by gasoline's 1,122.

More...


----------

